# humidity



## azz123 (May 25, 2011)

how can i raise the humidity, without raising the temperature sky high? im using orchid bark, im giving it a couple of small squirts of water a day, the readings im getting are lows of 20% and highs of 60% humidity, the substrates about an inch deep. my tegu is about 7inch long in a 3ft by 2ft viv. using a 100w bask light for the heat. and a uvb strip, switch to a red spot on a night. how can i raise humidity? also do tegus become less active when too hot, and more active when at desired temp?


----------



## james.w (May 25, 2011)

Can you post some pics of your setup? It would help us give you advice.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 25, 2011)

I would have a deeper substrate and don't use the red light at night it will really keep things dry and I have read it can disturb their sleep. I mist my cage really well in the morning and I mix up my mulch while I mist. How are you measuring the humidity the gsuges from the pet store are not very accurate.They sell accurite hygrometers at walmrt and home depot for $12 they are more acurate. Also if there is a screened top over your viv all the humidity will be sucked right out.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 25, 2011)

Yes definitely more substrate, your substrate should be twice as deep as the girth of the tegu. I.E , if your tegu is 3" wide then you should have roughly around 5 or 6" worth of substrate. 

Also try misting more, i ounce battled with humidity with a CWD and turns out i was misting like you were, when you mist you really want to get a good soak (not drenched) but moist to the touch..

Its the complete opposite when it comes to temps. Just like any other reptile, they depend on there environment for there body temperature, they are exothermic, so when things are warm the metabolism speeds up, the tegu becomes more active. When things are cold the metabolism slows down, the becomes less active.

Pictures and more detail of the set up would be good...


----------



## Tensleep (May 25, 2011)

azz123 said:


> how can i raise the humidity, without raising the temperature sky high? im using orchid bark, im giving it a couple of small squirts of water a day, the readings im getting are lows of 20% and highs of 60% humidity, the substrates about an inch deep. my tegu is about 7inch long in a 3ft by 2ft viv. using a 100w bask light for the heat. and a uvb strip, switch to a red spot on a night. how can i raise humidity? also do tegus become less active when too hot, and more active when at desired temp?


Like James said, it would help to see enclosure. If you use a screen top it will be extremely difficult to maintain high humidity (unless your home is very humid, uncomfortably humid). 100 watt lamp on small enclosure will evaporate moisture quickly. And as Herpgirl recommended, use more substrate as it is what holds the moisture. Go to at least 3" for your little guy and deepen as it gets bigger. Most info suggests at least 6" deep for sub-adults and adults. My tegu is in a 6'x3'x3' enclosure with 6" of cypress mulch. To maintain humidity at 70-80% I pour water over the top of the mulch and turn it by hand every other day or so. All reptiles being cold blooded will become more active as their body temp rises. Again, as James suggested, please post some pics if you can. If you cant, describe your setup in more detail. With all the help on this site you will figure it out in no time


----------



## Rhetoric (May 25, 2011)

I've noticed that with the larger water dishes the humidity is easier to keep up. The water dishes are around the middle of the enclosures. I also am one do dump water on the substrate and mix it a little bit.


----------



## Toby_H (May 25, 2011)

As many others have suggested...

-Deeper substrae will help your Tegu to feel safer (less stress) as well as hold in humidity... definitely a good idea...

-The heat light at night is not needed. 'Room temperature' for night temps is fine...

-I also dump water directly on my substrate and stir. 

-I don't worry about keepign the humidity up in his enclosure (especially since he is outside much of the year). Instead I ensure he always has moist mulch to burrow in and clean water to bath in. This has worked very well for me thus far. It is very important to use a mold/mildew/rot resistent mulch (I use Cypress). 




azz123 said:


> also do tegus become less active when too hot, and more active when at desired temp?



A Tegus metabolism is directly associated with temperature. As they cool down the metabolism slows and their activity levels drop...

But, as they get too they will also seek shelter from the heat underground. My Tegu spends much of his summers outside. In the middle of summer it is common for him to burrow during the hottest part of the warmer days.


----------



## azz123 (May 26, 2011)

ok i will up date some pics later, for now i will make those changes, i have made the substrate a lot deeper, and i noticed the substrate in the tank was dry, and the substrate in the bag was sort of moist, so i have made sure all the, substrate is moist but not soaked, i will check the humidity later today. also my substrate is orchid bark, ive heard people add soil???


----------



## azz123 (May 26, 2011)

*RE: humidity picture update*

ok here is my pic had to put it as my avatar, couldnt figure out how else to add pics.....anyway made those changes earlier and the humidity shot up to 80%, its now between 50-80%, ok ile explain the setup.

double doors have hinged locks.
the uvb is under shelf there is a spot at each side 1 for day 1 for night, the temp is 110F at hot end and 80F at cool end there is numerous hiding spots, and you can see tegu on the shelf in middle looking rather tiny.

my spots are 100w.

dimensions, 2.8ft length, by 1.5 by 1.5ft.

this is his or her first home, by the sounds of things will be in this about 6 months??? then a big and final upgrade.


also tegu seems to be more active now the humidity is up higher.

thanks the advice has been great so far.


----------



## james.w (May 26, 2011)

Enclosure looks good. The deeper substrate and keeping it moist should solve your problems. As long as your house temps don't go below 65-70 I wouldn't bother using the red light for night time.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 26, 2011)

Looks good.

One other thing is I have the basking bulb and the halogen basking bulb next to eachother. They spend alot of time basking so I wan to make sure they are getting their uvb rays.


----------

